# Has anyone NOT paid a rental 'finders fee'?



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'! 

However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?

I am certainly going to point blank refuse, but if you are faced with stubborn agents what are you do to??

Desperate for info as I'm heading over on Sunday.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

andymichael said:


> After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'!
> 
> However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

I have rented two properties long term. First one, €150 non refundable for drawing up the rental agreement, which I found fair enough, was in Spanish & English, 2 months rent as a security deposit (and when I moved out, I got that all back  )plus one months rent in advance. Second one, €100 non refundable for drawing up rental contract, again, in Spanish and English, 1 months rent as security deposit and 1 months rent in advance. I did look at a property with a German agent and he wanted a months rent from ME as a finders fee, on top of everything else.  I told him to 'do one'. My understanding is the owner of the property should pay any type of finders fee to the agent, why on earth would the tenant pay it, there are so many properties available, we can take our pick?
Good luck, if you are moving to Murcia I can recommend a great agent, Northerner like us!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Never heard of it, and we were looking for hundreds of properties before we rented this one, and no-one ever mentioned this thing to us? . We only paid 1 month deposit and 1 month in advance. 

Is it legal to do that? - it looks like the estate agent might want to rip off someone saying ´this is Spain, we do this here...´. lol! 

So much to pick from, that they won´t stand a chance of getting that fee, from us, anyway.


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I have rented two properties long term. First one, €150 non refundable for drawing up the rental agreement, which I found fair enough, was in Spanish & English, 2 months rent as a security deposit (and when I moved out, I got that all back  )plus one months rent in advance. Second one, €100 non refundable for drawing up rental contract, again, in Spanish and English, 1 months rent as security deposit and 1 months rent in advance. I did look at a property with a German agent and he wanted a months rent from ME as a finders fee, on top of everything else.  I told him to 'do one'. My understanding is the owner of the property should pay any type of finders fee to the agent, why on earth would the tenant pay it, there are so many properties available, we can take our pick?
> Good luck, if you are moving to Murcia I can recommend a great agent, Northerner like us!


Well 100euro sounds a lot better! As most of us know it can be pretty standard in the UK (although not saying it is right) to charge around £100-200 for an 'admin' fee, so I would not mind that so much but a whole months rent! I would definitly be applying the 'do one' tactic . If I have to go elsewhere and lose out on a property I like then that's what is going to happen. I'll show them what stubborn means! (I'll be shouting from my tent on the beach) 

Shipping out to the south coast, so unfortunatley can't get your reccomendation, thanks though!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always had to pay a finders fee and we used different agent, in different areas. It is often half a months rent and the owner pays the other half. Some agents charge a monthly percentage of the rent to the owners, but its usually passed back to the tenant one way or another. I guess my way of looking at it is that even agents have to make money somehow

Jo xxx


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Never heard of it, and we were looking for hundreds of properties before we rented this one, and no-one ever mentioned this thing to us? . We only paid 1 month deposit and 1 month in advance.
> 
> Is it legal to do that? - it looks like the estate agent might want to rip off someone saying ´this is Spain, we do this here...´. lol!
> 
> So much to pick from, that they won´t stand a chance of getting that fee, from us, anyway.


Ha yeah exactly. I don't think it is legal as much as it is not illegal and just pretty much making it up as they go, as a lot of agents in the UK also do. 

From reading a few other threads on here other people do mention they have paid a full months rent as a 'fee'! Which as you say and as the sticky says with so much to choose from why would you? But maybe in certain parts of the country you can't get away from it.

Good to hear though that you have just paid what I thought was the right way also. My blood pressure is starting to fall as we speak!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, if they do that to me, I would say ´Excuse meeeeee - I was the one that spent HOURS looking online for this house, I was the one that called you to arrange a viewing, I was the one that came to meet you at your business and I was the one that followed (on my bike) you to the property I wanted to view - sooooo what´s this FINDERS fee???? What exactly did you FIND??


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> I always had to pay a finders fee and we used different agent, in different areas. It is often half a months rent and the owner pays the other half. Some agents charge a monthly percentage of the rent to the owners, but its usually passed back to the tenant one way or another. I guess my way of looking at it is that even agents have to make money somehow
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jojo, my way of looking at it though was that surely the agent is employed by the landlord, and should be getting paid by them. If you sold a car on autotrader or something at an auction the fee comes from the seller, trying to rinse money from the buyer is not right at all, but obviously when it is something that has been ingrained into the industry somewhere along the way and is possible to make more money from they will try!

What areas have you rented in can I ask?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

andymichael said:


> Ha yeah exactly. I don't think it is legal as much as it is not illegal and just pretty much making it up as they go, as a lot of agents in the UK also do.
> 
> From reading a few other threads on here other people do mention they have paid a full months rent as a 'fee'! Which as you say and as the sticky says with so much to choose from why would you? But maybe in certain parts of the country you can't get away from it.
> 
> Good to hear though that you have just paid what I thought was the right way also. My blood pressure is starting to fall as we speak!



Yes, of course it is legal! The agent is assisting you in securing the property as much as they are assisting the landlord let the property.

Sometimes the landlord pays it all and sometimes the cost is shared.

If agents are involved, it's always best to ask about costs that might be incurred.


From previous posts, there is no legal position but the norm is to pay one months rent as a security deposit (fianza) and one month's rent in advance. Some people will tell you that you can not be asked for more than one month's deposit - but I have been told by a judge (a friend) that this is not true!


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, of course it is legal! The agent is assisting you in securing the property as much as they are assisting the landlord let the property.
> 
> Sometimes the landlord pays it all and sometimes the cost is shared.
> 
> ...


Hi Snikpoh, sorry it was a tongue in cheek comment coming from the previous posters quote but yes it is of course legal, as it is in the UK, they just call it an 'admin' fee instead. 

How is your judge freind saying it is not the law when it is, as far as I am aware? Does it depend on particular situations or areas?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Apart from JoJo in this thread, I have never known anyone to pay a finder's fee. The agents we know receive one month's rent from the landlord as their fee. The norm for the tennant is one month in advance and one month's deposit. My parents were asked to pay two months deposit and I told them to point out that the law requires only one month so they did and it was reduced to one month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'!
> 
> However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?
> 
> ...


me - I have *never* paid a finders fee 


I have in one or two cases paid 2 months 'returnable' deposit + a months rent upfront- but won't be doing that again 

it's a renters market - in most areas there are far more properties available than people wanting them - so unless something is really special I'd dig my heels in, personally


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Apart from JoJo in this thread, I have never known anyone to pay a finder's fee. The agents we know receive one month's rent from the landlord as their fee. The norm for the tennant is one month in advance and one month's deposit. My parents were asked to pay two months deposit and I told them to point out that the law requires only one month so they did and it was reduced to one month.



ah, but the finders fee is a a good way of negotiating the rent down even further. I know you can get them down anyway, but the incentive of cash in their hands......

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

andymichael said:


> After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'!
> 
> However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

I moved to the Costa Brava in June and paid the estate agent a fee that was equivalent to one months rent which was €800. So we paid one months rent up front and two months deposit and the agent fee so a lovely wee sum of €3,200 was handed over upon arrival.

Having come over from the UK (i've lived there for the previous 10 years) I was quite used to paying agencies for the pleasure of moving in to one of "their" properties. I've NEVER understood this fee and quickly accepted that's just the way it is so I didn't assume it was abnormal when I came here. 

Maybe Spanish estate agents are aware of this practice in the UK so they chance their arms when dealing with foreigners ? 

In hindsight I would not have paid the fee. I have had a couple of problems with the house I'm living in and the agency has been useless. If they had of intervened and resolved my problems then I could of (at a push) justified their fee but now I'm very angry I ever paid it.

My advice to you (and i would give it to myself if i could go back in time) would be to narrow down exactly where you want to live and then search using various websites that include both agency and also private (particulares) properties but just ignore the agency properties.

If you want any help or advice just message me back. Also, if you know the town or city (including the exact area) you want to live in then mention that too as I'm happy to have a quick look for you. I know how difficult it can be so I'm happy to help if I can.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I've rented both in Asturias and in Cadiz province. In the former, I lived in a very small rural town, where I rented directly from the owners concerned - firstly, an old country house and then a flat, both long- term lets. In each case, I paid one month's refundable deposit and one month's rent, upfront. 

In Cadiz city, where geography alone dictates that there are far fewer long-term rental properties (11 months with an option to renew for up to 5 years) than willing 'enquilinos'/tenants, the norm is for agents to charge one month's non-refundable finanza, one month's rent paid in advance to the owner and one month's refundable deposit -held by the local Ayuntamiento/Council/Govt. 

In addition, one agent actually sends new tenants to a local 'Tabac' shop to purchase a pristine rental -contract document, ready to be drawn up - costing a further non-refundable 30euros!

All would-be tenants of such properties must have either a sufficiently robust Spanish work contract or a proven, regular, monthly income from some other source paid into a Spanish bank account.

In the latter case, in the city, they must also have a Spanish 'guarantor' - who agrees in writing to pay- up, should they default on the rent! In Cadiz city, this 'guarantor' must normally be earning at least two thousand euros, monthly - and agree to have his/her bank records and proof of income scrutinised! (I thought this was specifically aimed at foreigners, so was therefore both 'racist' and illegal, but I've learnt, since, that it applies equally to Spaniards!). 
In lieu of a 'guarantor', the tenant's bank can be asked to confirm its preparedness' to cover rental payments in case of default! Can you imagine a British bank agreeing to do this? No, neither can I..!

In other Cadiz coastal towns rental agents appear to be a little less stringent regarding such 'long-term' tenancies - as is also true in the Sierra, I'm told.

In the private sector, here, a new tenant would normally pay one month's refundable deposit and one month's rent in advance. I always prefer to rent directly from owners, but searching for decent properties can be soul destroying - and incredibly time-wasting! Online and newspaper adverts rarely reflect reality in this SW corner of Cadiz province! Lots of exhausting foot-slogging, usually to no avail...!

IMO, 'word of mouth' is often the most secure means of locating a suitable property - but obviously, Spanish friends and family would always be entitled to 'first pick'!

GC.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

We haven't paid a finders fee anywere. In Spain, one property was being rented directly by the owner, another had an agent but they were on a retainer with the owner as they did a lot of work for him.

In Scotland, it has never been asked for, although I did have to stand guarantor for kids as they were students.

Most certainly wouldn't pay more than one months deposit either!


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts, think I'm pretty sure now what to do before I head over tomorrow to look through properties with the agents I have found! 

Still struggling a little though to find lots of properties I want to view, looking for anything but apartments and there doesn't seem many townhouses etc around the estepona area! 


I am going over tomorrow and a bit disappointed in only being able to find a few available to view so far. Am I looking in the right places?? Been doing lots and lots of :ranger: but so far not much. So if anyone can pm me with any main agents they know of that would be a great help!! Or even other ways to go abaout finding a place when I'm over there!? As I'm desperate to find some more before I go


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiya,

Thought I would chuck my experience into the mix as I have just returned from Spain after finding a property to rent. It took me two and half weeks but I was deciding on location.

Firstly I would go on the property sites, I used Kyero and did a search on location then emailed all agents letting them know my requirements. Many estate agents don't have offices so my advice is do your preparations before visiting.

Secondly I paid a finders fee, it equates to 50% of the monthly rent and even though they did little work they found me a lovely property and being in business myself I bet they don't always secure rentals for all properties they show potential clients and have to earn a living so am happy to pay this.

Good luck

Ken


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Thought I would chuck my experience into the mix as I have just returned from Spain after finding a property to rent. It took me two and half weeks but I was deciding on location.
> 
> ...



I've used these websites. Best of luck.

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

http://www.segundamano.es/

fotocasa.es - venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia

yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva



Danny


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Danny&Claire said:


> I've used these websites. Best of luck.
> 
> idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny! I've been stuck on the computer all day and hopefully I'll get lots more properties to view. The problem seems though that there is so many agents all over the place! I'll go with what I've got then soon as I'm over going to head straight into each agent in town and go from there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Thanks Danny! I've been stuck on the computer all day and hopefully I'll get lots more properties to view. The problem seems though that there is so many agents all over the place! I'll go with what I've got then soon as I'm over going to head straight into each agent in town and go from there.


you didn't look at our FAQs thread properly, did you?

you'd have found almost all of those links there


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you didn't look at our FAQs thread properly, did you?
> 
> you'd have found almost all of those links there


Almost!  Yes don't worry I have been making good use of the sticky's and even mentioned them in this thread as I've been using most of those links for a while! 

Just been hard finding properties as a lot of agents just seem to source them all from the same dirctories and most are always out of date by a few weeks. Got a few lined up and think a good idea is to get into town and look around myself also. Plus if anyone else knows of any local agents in the Estepona/san pedro/la duquesa areas give me a shout!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Almost!  Yes don't worry I have been making good use of the sticky's and even mentioned them in this thread as I've been using most of those links for a while!
> 
> Just been hard finding properties as a lot of agents just seem to source them all from the same dirctories and most are always out of date by a few weeks. Got a few lined up and think a good idea is to get into town and look around myself also. Plus if anyone else knows of any local agents in the Estepona/san pedro/la duquesa areas give me a shout!


just 'tomandote el pelo' 

you'll find it much easier 'on the ground' - whenever we've moved I've generally literally 'got on my bike' with my mobile at the ready


----------



## jack07smith1988 (Sep 27, 2012)

andymichael said:


> After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'!
> 
> However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?
> 
> ...


Hello, I have a friend that has asked me to find her a ranch that will run 300 pair of cattle. I have been like a personal shopper for 2 years and I finally found a ranch. She now wants to pay me a finders fee. I will not be doing any of the paper work on the deal a real Estate lawyer will be doing all of that. Can I legally recieve this finder fee?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jack07smith1988 said:


> Hello, I have a friend that has asked me to find her a ranch that will run 300 pair of cattle. I have been like a personal shopper for 2 years and I finally found a ranch. She now wants to pay me a finders fee. I will not be doing any of the paper work on the deal a real Estate lawyer will be doing all of that. Can I legally recieve this finder fee?


what country are you talking about??

we're all in Spain .........


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Just thought I'd put in my situation seen as I started the thread and as I have now rented in Estepona.

On the subject I ended up NOT paying a 'finders fee' or 'commission' as some of them seem to be calling it. In fact I did not even pay an admin fee, not a penny! I also insisted I should only be paying one months deposit not two which the owner at first insisted on. So thanks to everyone in this thread and the sticky's for explaining the law on this etc as it helped give me the confidence to 'stick to my guns'!

The agent I rented from was incredible I don't think you are allowed to name companies on here (maybe a mod can tell me otherwise?) but they were an absolute breath of fresh air and would be happy to recommend to anyone who wants to have the details, just PM me.

I suppose it is easy to be smug when you have not paid anything at all to the agent, but to be honest I could have and probably would have paid a commission if the house I desperately wanted was with one of these other agents. Although would not of paid more than around 300euro max. So maybe I was lucky, as if you are pressed for time as I was, saw a lot of crap, as I did, and if you were left with only a couple of houses you were very happy with but both agents insist on a fee, what can you do!?

One Spanish agent worker who was showing me round properties over a couple of days and I got really good friends with told me some do charge a commission and some don't, it's down to the agent, but should in all circumstances be possible to negotiate down or even wipe if off to about 100euros or even nothing. 

So if you are left in a situation facing a fee, I'd say to bluff that you were very happy to go with another property/agent and say that agent doesn't charge anything and try to negotiate the fee down that way. I tried that with one agent to test the water as I had nothing to lose at that point and they buckled immediately, and said that the fee could be cut/negotiated to at least half! I luckily didn't experience any agent asking for the dreaded full months rent finders fee! 

It may of just been a coincidence but I did find most english agents didn't charge a commission or finders fee, but it seemed more consistent with the spanish agents. Although this may of just been my experience.

Anyway sorry to ramble on I just thought I would leave details of my experience for anyone else who is worried about the same thing in the future. If anyone wants any more info let me know!  Phew, time for a drink!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Just thought I'd put in my situation seen as I started the thread and as I have now rented in Estepona.
> 
> On the subject I ended up NOT paying a 'finders fee' or 'commission' as some of them seem to be calling it. In fact I did not even pay an admin fee, not a penny! I also insisted I should only be paying one months deposit not two which the owner at first insisted on. So thanks to everyone in this thread and the sticky's for explaining the law on this etc as it helped give me the confidence to 'stick to my guns'!
> 
> ...


:clap2: well done!


yes by all means recommend the agent - personal recommendations are always welcome

we just don't allow people/companies to advertise or tout for business for themselves


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2: well done!
> 
> 
> yes by all means recommend the agent - personal recommendations are always welcome
> ...


Ok great!  The estate agency is called Dolphin Properties in Estepona and the office is right in the centre of the Marina. The mention of anything to do with 'commission' or 'admin' fee's for the renter did not even come up and to be honest from the moment I met the agent I dealt with, Joy, I knew it wouldn't. 

So professional but so friendly and really nice honest people. After dealing with so many in the UK and most of them always stiff, sly and always throwing the 'big sell' on you, they were the opposite and have even helped me out giving contacts for setting up a bank account I need, transferring with HiFX, help with broadband I need and arranging the move. Can't recommend them enough!


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We paid a finders fee six years ago when we arrived to find a place, since then we have moved 5 times (we are very fussy) and have paid no fees to the agent. Things have changed here big time since we came initially. Most of the estate agents that were here when we first arrived have closed down. My husband would kill me if I ever suggested another move.....


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> We paid a finders fee six years ago when we arrived to find a place, since then we have moved 5 times (we are very fussy) and have paid no fees to the agent. Things have changed here big time since we came initially. Most of the estate agents that were here when we first arrived have closed down. My husband would kill me if I ever suggested another move.....


lol boxergirl i am moving over on the 24th oct and iwill probably move every 6 months (coz im very fussy too) lmao much to my husbands annoyance hehe maybe we sould send them to the pub together while we house hunt ;-))


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

nanny san said:


> lol boxergirl i am moving over on the 24th oct and iwill probably move every 6 months (coz im very fussy too) lmao much to my husbands annoyance hehe maybe we sould send them to the pub together while we house hunt ;-))


I am loving where we are now - maybe its us that should go to the pub!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andymichael said:


> After reading the info in the sticky and lots of other places online it is the law you only have to pay one months rent and one months deposit for a rental property, and as stated in the sticky 'why would you pay it'!
> 
> However everyone seems to pay this finders fee!! Anyone I see online says one months rent is 'usual' and they pay it!!(That's a lot!) Has anyone had experience of themselves or others not paying this/bargaining down and sticking to there guns?
> 
> ...


Just seen this thread....not read it through but when we moved into our rented house the landlord paid the agent a fee, 2000 euros, a month's rent then -we've since negotiated it down.

We paid nothing.

Our lovely landlord also told us that 'Nobody pays their last month's rent as they know they rarely get their deposit back...'


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Just seen this thread....not read it through but when we moved into our rented house the landlord paid the agent a fee, 2000 euros, a month's rent then -we've since negotiated it down.
> ..'


Hi

Please can you explain what you mean by saying 'we've since negotiated it down' reading your post I believed you to be referring to a 1 off fee, but now I'm not so sure!

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

V-Dog said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you explain what you mean by saying 'we've since negotiated it down' reading your post I believed you to be referring to a 1 off fee, but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry for any confusion.

We paid no fee to the agent who found us the house we've now lived in for almost four years.
The landlord paid the agent 2000 euros which was the monthly rent at that time.
We have since negotiated a lower monthly rent.

Our landlord advised us not to ask for a return of the deposit from our previous landlord -a crook- as we were unlikely to get it. He advised us to stay on until the expiry of the two months rent period we'd paid as deposit. That we did.

We laughed and said we'd remember his advice when we left.. He is a good landlord but I have to say that we are excellent tenants, paying our rent in advance in a six month then a five month chunk, rather than monthly.


----------

